# Zero Punctuation



## Sutitchi (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone watch Zero Punctuation on The Escapist site? Its basically a weekly games reveiw program which is really funny. (I would explain more but its better to just watch it) 

here's the review for MW2:

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1118-Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2


----------



## Azbulldog (Dec 10, 2009)

His videos are hit and miss but he makes good points.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

TRUTH. plus he liked  Painkiller allot ilu painkiller <3


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 10, 2009)

No.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 10, 2009)

The man makes more sense then any other reviewer.

I've known about him for awhile now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2009)

Speaking Australian while in a fast pace is kewl to the uneducated children.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 10, 2009)

He's somewhat humourous at best...Not really funny, and never really laugh-out-loud funny, but still humourous.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Dec 10, 2009)

My favorite was the war game he did...in limerick form!


----------



## Vintage (Dec 10, 2009)

here, have a quote from five months ago.



Vintage said:


> yahtzee is a step in the right direction, which is actually kind of sad to admit


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> He's somewhat humourous at best...Not really funny, and never really laugh-out-loud funny, but still humourous.



It's on the same level as how kids think swearing and throwing f-bombs are funny.


----------



## Holsety (Dec 10, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's on the same level as how kids think swearing and throwing f-bombs are funny.





			
				FA page said:
			
		

> Age: 19


ya fuk dem kids they best get off ur lawn b4 u go ww2 on them


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think Unskippable is just slightly funnier than Zero Punctuation. Oh! There is a reviewer on Youtube that's funny too, he does reviews of old school (emulator) games! Howardcneal is his username ^o^

Edit: whoops that was his old name...http://www.youtube.com/user/kolibirism


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2009)

Holsety said:


> ya fuk dem kids they best get off ur lawn b4 u go ww2 on them



Whose age is that? Because I'm 21 (for some odd reason FA doesn't update your age).


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 10, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Whose age is that? Because I'm 21 (for some odd reason FA doesn't update your age).




1) you're lucky, i wish i was 21...only a few more months ^_^

2) the escapist is hillarious...usually...but either way alot of what he says is true


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Whose age is that? Because I'm 21 (for some odd reason FA doesn't update your age).



You update it yourself hurpderp


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 11, 2009)

It's funny, but only because he talks really fast in a British-and-maybe-Australian accent. If anyone else did it it would probably annoy the fuck out of me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's the only appeal really - the accent.

And most of his "truth" are pretty idiotic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, that's the only appeal really - the accent.
> 
> And most of his "truth" are pretty idiotic.


 flawed opinion at best, Maybe you are just too arrogant to sit back turn the brain off for 3-4 minutes and enjoy something silly. Hell even I can do that and I am a Narcissistic borderline Megalomaniac.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> flawed opinion at best, Maybe you are just too arrogant to sit back turn the brain off for 3-4 minutes and enjoy something silly. Hell even I can do that and I am a Narcissistic borderline Megalomaniac.



Turning off your brain is the worst thing you'll ever do in your life.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Turning off your brain is the worst thing you'll ever do in your life.


 on the contrary sometimes its healthy to have some senseless fun once and a while. Saying elsewise makes you sound like a stuck up old age type.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 11, 2009)

DJ-Moogle said:


> My favorite was the war game he did...in limerick form!


 
That was a brilliant reveiw!

anyway even tho he sometimes makes alot of sense i dont exactly decide whether or not to buy a certain game from his reveiws but i do find most of his stuff really funny like this: 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/916-Wolfenstein


----------



## Holsety (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Turning off your brain is the worst thing you'll ever do in your life.


you seem like one of those types that will never just enjoy something because in the back of your head you are still ranting on about how kids these days don't appreciate opera or some bullshit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

No, I just have standards. 

And generally, said people who want to "turn off their brains" are people who'd rage angrily at stuff because it didn't cater to their ADHD mentality.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm a member on the site I love almost all the videos not just Yahtzee's


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2009)

So, Yahtzee is a AVGN wannabe with an Australian accent?

Fail.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 12, 2009)

I see no one has actually heard an Australian accent then :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I see no one has actually heard an Australian accent then :V


 Uh, The dude _is_ Australian.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, The dude _is_ Australian.



http://www.escapistmagazine.com/vid...n/1191-Left-4-Dead-2-New-Super-Mario-Bros-Wii



> Yahtzee, is a British-born currently Australian-based writer and gamer...


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> So, Yahtzee is a AVGN wannabe with an Australian accent?
> 
> Fail.



i actually think that the AVGN isnt THAT good. what he is criticizing about shitty games is awesome but his videos are way too gimmicky in my opinion =/
i prefer yahtzee and spoony.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/vid...n/1191-Left-4-Dead-2-New-Super-Mario-Bros-Wii


 Well, Australians are the hick version of British people.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2009)

AVGN has become recently crap, but some of his new stuff are actually like his old, but not on the same caliber.

Spoony's awesome, but obviously biased.


----------



## Marticus (Dec 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's on the same level as how kids think swearing and throwing f-bombs are funny.



You just described AVGN.
His game reviews are actually funny sometimes though, purely because of how shitty some of the old games were.



Perverted Impact said:


> So, Yahtzee is a AVGN wannabe with an Australian accent?
> Fail.



I think he's more of a Charlie Brooker wannabe, infact I'm sure i read that Brooker was one of Yahtzee's main influences.

ps, Brooker is a British TV and ex game reviewer, very funny and cynical stuff!


----------



## Xx WoLF (Dec 13, 2009)

Yahtzee is fricken amazingly funny... The L4D2 review was DAMNED hilarious. I've been watching him since he was on YouTube.


----------



## Riptor (Dec 13, 2009)

Mmm, Yahtzee's OK. I mainly watch him because I think he's funny, not because I think he's right.

I never could stand AVGN, though. Swearing's not a problem, but when you make swearing constantly your only gimmick, I'm closing the window. I want to hear about the game, not hear how many bodily excretions you can compare it to.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually, AVGN originally wasn't swearing much compared to his "going up to fame".


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 14, 2009)

I never used to like him at all, up until the time he reviewed fan mail he got from people thinking he was being unfair about Brawl's review. Then it just clicked. :V

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/37-Mailbag-Showdown


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's his peak.

btw kirbizard go buy tvc when it comes out


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 14, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i actually think that the AVGN isnt THAT good. what he is criticizing about shitty games is awesome but his videos are way too gimmicky in my opinion =/
> i prefer yahtzee and spoony.


 True.

And I prefer Retsupurae and Spoony.


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> btw kirbizard go buy tvc when it comes out


 Yes, Buy it.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 15, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> btw kirbizard go buy tvc when it comes out


Will try, sir. *salute*
I still have quite a back catalogue of things to buy from earlier in the year, I need to catch up. V:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I only said it because of your sig :]


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Dec 15, 2009)

Hm, I found some of his reviews pretty funny but some of them not so much. I try to remember that his reviews are best enjoyed if you take them from an entertainment rather than a critical standpoint. Otherwise he comes across like a bit of an ass.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Dec 15, 2009)

I like zero punctuation, though i too prefer unskippable.
I  preferred the earlier reviews though, they were funnier IMO
Love spoony, love AVGN, love that guy with the glasses, love benzaie.  
Nostalgia chick, also pretty damn funny.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

ITT: WolfoxOkamichan hates on Yahtzee for regularly dissing JRPGs.

OT: Yahtzee is everything I'd want to be, except for the parts that are male, asexual, and living in Australia. He gets _paid_ to _criticize things_, people.

(And he's British, not Australian. The British just seem to have kicked him out, for some reason.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 15, 2009)

Retsupurae > Everyone.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 15, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well I only said it because of your sig :]


Frank West looks and sounds weird in TvC, but that's not going to stop me playing as him. C:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ITT: WolfoxOkamichan hates on Yahtzee for regularly dissing JRPGs.
> 
> OT: Yahtzee is everything I'd want to be, except for the parts that are male, asexual, and living in Australia. He gets _paid_ to _criticize things_, people.
> 
> (And he's British, not Australian. The British just seem to have kicked him out, for some reason.)



Are you insane? I don't like most RPGs too.

And he is paid to be funny, but post Smash he isn't funny anymore.


----------

